# Iowa Deer



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

For anyone wanting to grab a pref pt for this year, or try to apply, Its open May 4-June 2. Dont miss it!


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Just picked up my 4th pref pt. Ready and impatiently waiting for 2014 to roll around.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

About to pick up my 3rd point. I'll be in zone 5 in 2014.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Does it take 4 points to get drawn for zone 5 now? I have 3 points from a few years back to they expire? We started hunting Iowa when you could get drawn every year. It is an amazing place. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

omalson said:


> Does it take 4 points to get drawn for zone 5 now? I have 3 points from a few years back to they expire? We started hunting Iowa when you could get drawn every year. It is an amazing place.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The points don't expire as far as I know but I've never looked into it. 4 points and you should have no problem that's how many I had when I went out in 2011 in zone 5 for archery. I miss spoke earlier becuase when I bought my point today it was only my 2nd. The outfitter I use said that he's never had anyone denied with 3 points but knows that it does happen. My group and I will be going out next year with 3 points using the party tag system so if one gets drawn we all get drawn.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Got it. Thanks. Good to know. We have been hunting other states and doing good so its hard to justify Iowa when i can hunt Ohio or Indiana for the entire trip for the cost of the Iowa license. But its good to know that when the other spots we hunt dry up I can get drawn . 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Hubb pretty sure with the party system they ll go off the lowest # of points..so they might go off your 2 points... Got mine as well..pulled tags in 2008 and 2011 with 2 Pts for zone 5 archery..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Points do not expire. Just looked into this a couple days ago for someone. Not positive on how many it will take for zone 5( im assuming you are referring to archery). It goes in phases with some units being more aome years and leas others. I dont have any of the previous data with me on my phone.
Correct in that if you apply as a party, it will go off of whoever has the least amount of points.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain said:


> Hubb pretty sure with the party system they ll go off the lowest # of points..so they might go off your 2 points... Got mine as well..pulled tags in 2008 and 2011 with 2 Pts for zone 5 archery..
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 

You're correct, they do go off the lowest # of points in your group. Everyone will have 2 plus next year so I guess I'm thinking that counts as 3, correct? In 2011 when I drew I had 3 points plus the year applying for the tag.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Nope your going in with 2 points.....If you don't draw, you will then have 3


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You're correct, they do go off the lowest # of points in your group. Everyone will have 2 plus next year so I guess I'm thinking that counts as 3, correct? In 2011 when I drew I had 3 points plus the year applying for the tag.


It goes by the points you have before the draw. So if you have 2 pts before applying, its just counting as 2. You would get the 3rd point if you do not draw.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> It goes by the points you have before the draw. So if you have 2 pts before applying, its just counting as 2. You would get the 3rd point if you do not draw.


 
Well wish me luck! Already put the deposit down for 2014.:yikes:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Hopefully it works out! Where are ya headed if you dont mind me asking? Ill be in unit 4 i believe. Sw.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm sure your outfitter will roll it over..wish us both luck next year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain said:


> I'm sure your outfitter will roll it over..wish us both luck next year
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep that was discussed. No problem there but I've been planning on 2014 since I was out there last time. I just want to go back ASAP!


----------



## JJervis (May 9, 2013)

Is it just the bow hunts that require all the points? What about the gun seasons in zone 5 or 6? Heard it only takes one or two


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Yep Bow usually requires 2 to 3 pts, while gun could be 0 to 2 pts to draw..


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I have 3 points banked and will apply for zone 5 in the next day or 2.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Just applied for point #4 today. :corkysm55


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

how many points did it take to draw an archery tag, i have one now and want to go in two or three years


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

norton shores killer said:


> how many points did it take to draw an archery tag, i have one now and want to go in two or three years


Depends on the zone. It is possible for you to draw next year in certain places, but the more "seeked out" and historically better units take usually 3 to draw. That changes sometimes as well. 4 pta is pretty much a guarantee anywhere


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Queston for you guys

Where are you hunting in Iowa? Are you hunt state ground or private land? and If private how did you come by gaining access? Or are you using a guide?


Thanks
Paul


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Groundsize said:


> Queston for you guys
> 
> Where are you hunting in Iowa? Are you hunt state ground or private land? and If private how did you come by gaining access? Or are you using a guide?
> 
> ...


I'm in Zone 5 (south of DeMoine)
I decided on an area of the state I wanted to hunt and then came across some contacts in that area tha made a couple of suggestions about available public ground. I then got on the Iowa DNR sight and downloaded maps of those areas.
After putting shoe leather to the ground out there, I'm comfortable with the area and the rest is up to me and my ability to make something happen.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

norton shores killer said:


> how many points did it take to draw an archery tag, i have one now and want to go in two or three years


I had accumulated 3 points over the previous 4 years before I applied.
It may not have taken that many to draw, but I was 99% confident that 3 points would secure a tag and I didn't want to have to change my plans in the event I didn't draw.
I origanally said that I would probably only hunt Iowa once in my lifetime. I will now reserve judgement until after this fall.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm in Zone 5 (south of DeMoine)
> I decided on an area of the state I wanted to hunt and then came across some contacts in that area tha made a couple of suggestions about available public ground. I then got on the Iowa DNR sight and downloaded maps of those areas.
> After putting shoe leather to the ground out there, I'm comfortable with the area and the rest is up to me and my ability to make something happen.


 
Great idea, I may look into this.

Paul


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Who's going and when? The season opens Oct. 1st for me (archery) but Im planning on waiting until late October.
I was hoping to be out there the 1st week of November but I HAVE to be here in the office to cover, so I'm thinking the last week of Oct. then back out (if necessary) the second week of November.
With 2 weeks of vacation remaining I'm hoping I can score...otherwise I'll be out there unpaid!

T


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Who's going and when? The season opens Oct. 1st for me (archery) but Im planning on waiting until late October.
> I was hoping to be out there the 1st week of November but I HAVE to be here in the office to cover, so I'm thinking the last week of Oct. then back out (if necessary) the second week of November.
> With 2 weeks of vacation remaining I'm hoping I can score...otherwise I'll be out there unpaid!
> 
> T


 Im sure you will have opportunities, "don't pass on the first day you would take the last"


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Just got back from scouting public land in NE Iowa and man, I'm pumped!

Got the access areas, trails and DNR-planted food plots marked on my GPS - hopefully the corn and beans will be where the deer are found come January when I'm back with my muzzleloader. Picked out several potential stand areas for different winds, but really banking on NW winds which are predominant that time of year.

I walked some pretty rugged country - lots of bluffs, elevation changes and thick cover. It's really a beautiful area and everyone we met was friendly and helpful.

Lots of UP hunting to do between now and then but I'm sure it's gonna fly by

Good Luck to all of you heading to Iowa in the weeks to come!


----------

